# Chesterfield, SC - Male #1



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

This boy through some miracle made it through the weekend at the Chesterfield, SC Shelter. He's scared, thin, and depressed but sweet and friendly.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cute little guy! Look at those humble ears!







He has such hope in his eyes. Can't someone help him?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have a petfinder or shelter contact info for anyone that may be able to help?


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,

The person who pulled Atlas for me and helped transport him to Raleigh, has a contact within the shelter. I will find out that contact info for anyone who asks.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RaqqasaThis boy through some miracle made it through the weekend at the Chesterfield, SC Shelter. He's scared, thin, and depressed but sweet and friendly.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Love that spirit!


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

any hope?









> Originally Posted By: RaqqasaThis boy through some miracle made it through the weekend at the Chesterfield, SC Shelter. He's scared, thin, and depressed but sweet and friendly.


----------

